# Snow!!



## alsea1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well we are having some snow.


----------



## elevan (Dec 6, 2013)

We're getting some now too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

77 windy sunny!


----------



## animalmom (Dec 6, 2013)

25 degrees with 3" of sleet on the ground.  Goats are not amused.  Dogs think it is fun to slide.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

animalmom said:


> 25 degrees with 3" of sleet on the ground.  Goats are not amused.  Dogs think it is fun to slide.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 6, 2013)

I miss snow.
70F and few clouds.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Rub it in why don't you Southern?????  No snow here yet, but raining hard and just went down to 32 and awaiting sleet, freezing rain and hoping for no ice storm and losing power.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice.
Put some wood in the stove.
Last night I burned for 3 hours.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> Rub it in why don't you Southern?????  No snow here yet, but raining hard and just went down to 32 and awaiting sleet, freezing rain and hoping for no ice storm and losing power.


Sunday we will get your weather... high 35


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay then Southern...I take it back


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 6, 2013)

9 degrees here right now, no snow yet they are predicting some for Sunday afternoon/evening.  Have heard 3-6 inches so who knows at this point.  I'm ready for spring


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Azriel (Dec 6, 2013)

How about 18" of snow, -30 with -45 wind chill.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

Hence the name... _Southern By Choice_! 

No way could I live there... I'd die. How do you function???


----------



## Azriel (Dec 6, 2013)

Lots of girlie long johns, and you never, never admit that its cold.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Hence the name... _Southern By Choice_!
> 
> No way could I live there... I'd die. How do you function???



 I agree with that one. I am not in the South but sunny CA is good enough for me. I could never live in that kind of weather.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 7, 2013)

Azriel said:


> How about 18" of snow, -30 with -45 wind chill.


Okay, I think I'll keep what I have here


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

snow use to be fun _BEFORE_ we had a farm.
The kids have to go round the way to play in the snow at the neighbors... the snow- when we get any ends up with chicken poop, goat poop... some kinda poop in it. Don't wanna make snow angels or snowmen... just kinda gross. 
chickens like snow, dogs like snow... but our goats are southern... they don't like snow.  They do this...  then this


----------



## Azriel (Dec 7, 2013)

Hens and Roos said:


> Okay, I think I'll keep what I have here


 Oh its not so bad, and its only 6 months out of the year.


----------



## kinder (Dec 7, 2013)

I feel so gilt stricken about all this cold weather and snow you southerners are getting. Its just not right ! Mid Vermont (or at least where I am ) Has had bare grounds for days now, and we had a dusting earlier and the sun came out and now that's gone We have the cold but no snow. At least the snow would cover these dead plants.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you kinder...  finally someone with some sympathy! 

The terrible thing here is we have summer grasses so once the temps go down in the 60's everything turns brown... it is ugly and all turns brown.  Next year I will be sowing some cold weather grasses so we have green.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 7, 2013)

It went from 62 to 14 in about 30 hours here.  Rain turned to sleet turned to freezing rain turned to snow.  We have about 6" out there now and it is 26.  The truck door was frozen shut from the freezing rain, I had to chip it open.  We ran water out to the field twice today, about to leave on trip three.  

The Guardian dogs LOVE it!  They are playing like puppies.  The lazy house greyhounds hate it.


----------



## kinder (Dec 7, 2013)

US northerners expect what your all getting. Not like we like it or well some do , not me anyways. But our mind set is there. I've always wanted to go southish,but to afraid  to start over not knowing anyone. You know , the comfort zone. And now mother nature is such a mess. It seems not to matter much anymore. I wish you all well and am here for moral support. lol..


----------



## fair weather chicken (Dec 7, 2013)

we have cold which is great because our drive is finally passable.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

I think we are fixing to get some snow in NC.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 7, 2013)

We've been down in the teens since Monday and got 3-4 inches lastnight in the first shower of the year.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

We're probably getting sleet tonight...


----------



## Allysha1990 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just thought I would chime in with what my weather is like tonight  -35 'c, -40'c with the wind chill


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 8, 2013)

All snow here, up to probably 3 inches now I guess. The sheep have been outside grazing in it all day. I threw some hay out for them before I left to go to work and they were happily eating it.


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Dec 9, 2013)

Silly question I guess, but should I do anything special for my sheep when it goes down to 14 degrees later this week?  I know they are wearing wool, but I am new to this and I just can't imagine that the sheep aren't aware that the weather is frigid....


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 10, 2013)

No, they will be fine as long as they have an area to get out of any wind. We probably only get as low as the 20s, but the sheep still enjoy being outside in the cold. They get extra wooly in the winter, esp on their legs and faces, to stay warm. Its like they dont even notice it haha


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks.  I keep seeing them all wringing wet and see the cold freezing everything around them and wish I could at least get them dry...


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 14, 2013)

Went down to about 20 a few days back.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Dec 17, 2013)

Goats haven't been out of the barn since the first flakes hit the ground a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2013)

our chickens don't like the snow either.  Just got about 3.5" more between yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 18, 2013)

Someone mention snow?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

oh just stop with the pretty pics! 
I am jealous! *What beautiful property!* Love the house too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 18, 2013)

very cool pictures!  Think we are suppose to reach 32* today- heat wave


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunday high of 74 low 58.  
Today high 49 low 27


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Sunday high of 74 low 58.
> Today high 49 low 27



Sure rub it in!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 20, 2013)

had freezing drizzle/rain over night and off and on through the day today.... DH had to go out on snow route to salt sidewalks and driveways down.  We are suppose to be getting more snow starting Sat night through Sunday- as of now they are forecasting 4-8" depending on the way the storm tracks   I am so ready for spring!!! (Sunday we start gaining time back )


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 20, 2013)

That house is most awesome


----------



## Fierlin (Dec 28, 2013)

Sheepshape, those are beautiful pictures, reminds me of my time in Europe. Here in Australia it's okay today, but we've had some stinking hot weather, it was over 40 degrees for a few days last week.


----------

